# Suche MTB´ler im Raum 63XXX?!?!?



## saps (22. Juli 2001)

Suche Mountainbiker,
im Aschaffenburger/Großostheimer Raum, die Bock auf MTB-Touren haben. Fahre Allround.
CU in the dirt


----------



## Andreas (23. Juli 2001)

Hi saps,

ich wohne zwar in den PLZ-Bereich. Es ist allerdings dennoch etwas weit nach Grossostheim.

Aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja auf eine Tour, wenn wir mal wieder unsere Bikes mit dem Auto befoerdern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zottel (23. Juli 2001)

Hallo Saps,

wie du siehst wohne ich in Obernburg oder noch genauer in Eisenbach. Ist also durchaus in einem Bereich in dem man sich mal ohne grössere Probleme verabreden könnte. 
In dem Gebiet von Eisenbach/ Mömlingen bis Pflaumheim/Grossostheim bin ich auch ab und zu mal mit dem Bike unterwegs. 
Ich fahr ganz gern so Touren bis 4-5 Stunden, natürlich nur wenns die Zeit zulässt. Wenn dabei ein paar Steigungen zu fahren sind finde ich das auch ganz nett. 
Ich würde vorschlagen wir sollten mal einen Termin ausmachen wann wir ne Tour machen können. 

Ach ja, ich hab hier im Forum ansonsten noch keinen kennengelernt der hier aus der unmittelbaren Umgebung kommt.

Schick mir mal ne Pm mit ein paar Vorschlägen.

Gruss Zottel


----------



## spessarter (14. August 2001)

hola,
wenn Ihr was ausmacht, könnt Ihr mir ne mail schicken.
Ich wohne in Mespelbrunn, und arbeite in A'burg, also auch nicht soweit von euch weg.
Vielleicht klappts ja!


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2001)

... und wenn Ihr versprecht, so zu fahren wie die Stachelschweine sich vermehren (ganz vorsichtig nämlich) mach ich vielleicht auch mal mit - ich wohne bei Kleinwallstadt!


----------



## Andreas (22. August 2001)

Wie waer's, wenn wir Naegel mit Koepfen machen und uns z.B. in Stockstadt mal auf eine Feierabend-Tour treffen wuerden?

Z.B. zum Hahnenkamm und auf dem Rueckweg durch die Rueckersbacher Schlucht?

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas _
> *Wie waer's, wenn wir Naegel mit Koepfen machen und uns z.B. in Stockstadt mal auf eine Feierabend-Tour treffen wuerden?
> 
> Z.B. zum Hahnenkamm und auf dem Rueckweg durch die Rueckersbacher Schlucht?
> ...



Heute ging das bei mir; ich könnte so um 18 Uhr in Stockstadt sein. Wohin ist mir egal - wenns 1. nicht länger als zwei Stunden ist, weil ich anschließend noch 1 Stunde Heimweg und keine Lampe dabei hab und 2. keiner verlangt, daß ich den Menzemühlweg hochfahre ;-)


----------



## Andreas (22. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von [email protected] _
> * Heute ging das bei mir; ich könnte so um 18 Uhr in Stockstadt sein.
> *



Hi [email protected],

geht heute leider bei mir nicht. Haette aber naechste Woche Mo, Di und Mi Zeit. 

18 h treffen und 2 h biken sind ok.
Ich brauch dann auch noch 40 min bis ich zu Hause bin.

Vielleicht sind auch noch andere interessiert  
Zottel wollte eigentlich auch mitfahren, oder?


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2001)

jetzt klopfen wir das einfach mal fest und schauen, wer kommt; Saps hat den thread ja aangefangen und ist sicher auch interessiert. Also:
Mittwoch, 29. August, 18 Uhr, Treffpunkt: ??? 
wenn wir zum Hahnenkamm wollen, dann vielleicht gleich irgendwo hinter Kleinostheim? Sooo genau kenn ich die Ecke allerdings nicht...


----------



## spessarter (22. August 2001)

tut mir Leid, am Mittwoch kommt Mr. Burns (mein Chef) zu Besuch, da kann ich nicht.
Montags oder Dienstags würde ich aber auf alle Fälle mitmachen.
Könnten wir uns auf Dienstags einigen, oder ginge das dann wieder bei jemanden nicht?

Ansonsten: finde ich sehr gut, das da was geht, das nächste mal bin ich dann hoffentlich dabei!


----------



## Zottel (22. August 2001)

Also Mittwoch klappt bei mir auch nicht. Montag oder Dienstag könnte ich mir einrichten aber auch erst ab 18 Uhr. Wo wollen wir den starten? Also Stockstadt ist so die Grenze für mich, sonst wird die Anfahrt und die Heimfahrt zu lange. 

Wenns diesmal bei mir nicht klappen sollte finden wir bestimmt ein anderes Mal einen passenden Termin.

Gruss Zottel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saps (22. August 2001)

Bin nächste Woche auch dabei, wenn ein Ride zustande kommt, bekomme mein neues Bike hoffentlich am Sa.
Kann aber nur Mo,Mi,Fr;So.
Bis auf bald
saps

See you in the dirt


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2001)

Das ist ja dann eine ganz einfache Aufgabe aus der Mengenlehre - die gemeinsame (Termin-)Schnittmenge zwischen Andreas, Spessarter, Zottel, saps und mir ist: Montag!!! Nach diesem konstruktiven Beitrag überlass ich es Euch, wo genau wir uns treffen ;-)

@saps: was für ´ne Rahmengrösse brauchst Du denn so ungefähr? Wenns mit Deinem bike bis dahin nicht klappen sollte, leih ich Dir eins aus meinem "Fuhrpark" ;-)

@spessarter: who the f... is Mr. Burns??? es klingt jedenfalls irgendwie wahnsinnig wichtig ;-)


----------



## Andreas (23. August 2001)

Montag klingt auch gut.

*18 h*

Treffpunkt: Vielleicht in Kleinostheim irgendwo an der B8? Ich kenne mich in Kleinostheim nicht gut aus. Hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas _
> *Treffpunkt: Vielleicht in Kleinostheim irgendwo an der B8? Ich kenne mich in Kleinostheim nicht gut aus. Hat jemand einen besseren Vorschlag?
> 
> *



Hab den Stadtplan vor mir. Vorschlag: wenn man von AB auf der B8 nach Kl. reinkommt die 2. rechts (Borgmannstrasse), die geht dann mit einer S-Kurve drin zur Bahnlinie und über diese weg  zum Sportgelände; links ist dann die "Alte Poststrasse". Da müssten eigentlich auch Parkplätze sein . und von da aus brauchen wir dann auch nur noch diese Strasse gradaus durch und kommen zum Wald.


----------



## Andreas (23. August 2001)

Ok, treffen wir uns Montag, 27.8. um 18 h in der Alten Poststrasse.
An der Stelle wo man einfaehrt, wenn man ueber die Bahnschienen gefahren ist 
- siehe Bild (Treffpunkt ist nicht da, wo die Stecknadel steckt):


----------



## [email protected] (23. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Andreas _
> *(Treffpunkt ist nicht da, wo die Stecknadel steckt): *



das hattu fein gemacht ))

jetzt müssen wir nur noch aufpassen, daß wir ohne Plattfuss an der Stecknadel vorbeikommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spessarter (23. August 2001)

Sehr gut,
dass das am Montag klappt! 
Ich sehe das Richtig: Treffpunkt ist in etwa die Ecke, wo die Bebauung endet und das "e" von Postraße im Stadtplan steht?

@[email protected]: wenns ganz dick kommt am Mittwoch, ist Smithers auch dabei!


----------



## Andreas (23. August 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von spessarter _
> *Ich sehe das Richtig: Treffpunkt ist in etwa die Ecke, wo die Bebauung endet und das "e" von Postraße im Stadtplan steht?*



Ja genau, wir treffen uns am "e"


----------



## Zottel (23. August 2001)

Also ich scheck das noch ab ob ich mit dem Auto hinkommen kann. (Wenn meine Freundin es nicht braucht) 
Ich sag euch dann noch endgültig Bescheid wenns klappt.

Gruss Zottel


----------



## eXXar (25. August 2001)

Hola!
Würd auch gern mitfahren, aber leider hab ich ne Erkältung  (Hat mir mein Bruder aus seinem Schweden-Urlaub mitgebracht  ) Der Treffpunkt is für mich grad mal 5 Minuten von Zuhause weg. Naja, wird ja ned die letzte Tour in der Gegend sein, und vielleicht komm ich ja am Treffpunkt mal vorbei, um euch wenigstens mal kurz kennenzulernen.

cu
eXXar


----------



## Super7 (25. August 2001)

Also ich könnte am Montag auch. Würde dann noch mit einem Freund kommen. Wir kommen aus Dietzenbach und müssten da mit dem Auto hin. Also 3 Räder dürfte ich ins Auto bekommen, wenn einer eine Fahrgelegenheit schnoren will  . Ich kann aber noch nicht 100% zusagen.

Oder wolltet ihr nur eine kleine Gruppe machen ???
Wäre auch nicht weiter schlimm.

Also antwortet mal


----------



## Zottel (26. August 2001)

Also ich kann jetzt endgültig zusagen. Das mit dem Auto klappt. 
Hat jemand eigentlich schon ne Vorstellung wos hingehen soll?
Ansonsten freut es mich das wir hier in der Region doch mal ein Treffen zusammen bekommen. Irgendwie scheinen Mountainbiker hier ziemlich rar gesät zu sein.

@Super 7: Also ich würde mich darüber freuen wenn du mitfahren würdest und ich gehe mal davon aus das auch der Rest genauso denkt. Und so gross wird die Gruppe wohl auch nicht werden, schätze mal max 10 Mann. Das wäre doch optimal, oder?

Gruss Zottel
(der sich auf morgen 18 Uhr freut)


----------



## Super7 (26. August 2001)

kann leider doch nicht.
Wir leben eben doch um zu arbeiten :-(((((

naja vielleicht ein andermal

trotzdem wünsche ich euch viel spass


----------



## saps (27. August 2001)

Hi alle zusammen!
Muß leider auch absagen, das neue Bike ist zwar da, aber ich muß auch arbeiten 
Naja es wird hoffentlich bald klappen!! 
Ciao saps

CU in the dirt


----------



## Andreas (27. August 2001)

Das ist schade,
arbeiten muss ich auch - aber vor dem Biken 

Wie es ausschaut sind wir dann zu viert.


----------



## spessarter (27. August 2001)

seid Ihr wasserfest, falls es (wie laut Wettervorhersage möglich) Regnen/Gewittern sollte?
Ich würde sagen, wir treffen uns auf jeden Fall und schaun mal was geht, allerdings hab ich auch keine weite Anfahrt.
Wie siehts bei Dir aus, Andreas, ich denke Du hast die weiteste Anfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (27. August 2001)

Damit muß man immer leben, daß irgendwas dazwischen kommt und an sich unwichtige Sachen einen daran hindern, zum Sinn des Lebens vorzudringen ;-)

Sehn wir einfach mal, wer um 18 Uhr da ist - und weitere Treffen lassen sich bestimmt genauso schnell und einfach organisieren. - Ich kündige nur an, daß mir meine heutige religiöse Überzeugung das Biken bei Hagel verbietet ;-)


----------



## Andreas (27. August 2001)

Ich wuerde auch sagen, schaun'mer'mal wie es wird. Wenn's hagelt muss es wirklich nicht unbedingt sein. Mein Bike ist schon im Auto. Ich arbeite in Frankfurt und habe es gleich mitgenommen. 

Vielleicht koennen wir uns telefonisch absprechen und Tel-nummern austauschen. Ich schicke euch mal meine Handynummer.


----------



## Andreas (27. August 2001)

Nix Gewitter, blauer Himmel, schöne Tour und angenehme Temperaturen (was will man mehr ).

Die Feierabendrunde hat mit euch wirklich Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe wir wiederholen das mal. Anbei ein Bild von unserem verdienten Radler


----------



## [email protected] (28. August 2001)

.. für Euren Beitrag zum Thema "Das Alter darf nicht abseits stehen" und daß Ihr mich nicht ganz abgehängt habt! Soviel Anstand unter jungen Leuten gibt mir doch glatt meinen Glauben an die Rente wieder ;-)))


----------



## spessarter (28. August 2001)

Hallo, Freunde!
gut wars, genau richtig als Feierabendtour nach dem Arbeiten.
Ich wollte euch noch die ISB - Nummer vom Buch "MountainbikeTouren Odenwald-Spessart" mitteilen:
Verlag: pietsch Verlag Stuttgart, ISBN 3-613-50210-0.
Ich bin schon einige Touren aus dem Buch gefahren, da sind absolute Highlights dabei, das Buch ist daher für Biker aus der Gegend unbedingt zu empfehlen!


----------

